# Help Me Please :3



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok do sotty fawn kits have like greyish ears and noses? I have some kits and there are 2 fawnish with the grey markings on the nose and ears, so would that mean they are sotty fawn or just fawn?


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2009)

I think that would be a sooty fawn fawn itself shows no gray


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 23, 2009)

ok, thank you  I was hoping for that color


----------



## polly (Feb 24, 2009)

so need the pictures now


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 24, 2009)

lol ok ill just post a pic of the litter in general  i would do them individually but it i cold outside 

Sorry this one isnt that great, but ill get more in a couple days when their eyes are open


----------



## polly (Feb 24, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are soooo cute :0) I see what you mean about the gray on teh ears I havent ever bred lops so I havent really seen sooty fawn but I would guess thats whats coming through there. 
WHat colour is the one wit its butt in the air? it looks like it could be blue or opal but hard to tell in the picture


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 24, 2009)

im honestly not sure about the one with the but in the air, im hoping opal but he/she seems a little too dark for opal so i think he/she is a blue. I plan on keeping one of the sooty fawns, well if ones a doe lol. I also have a litter of mini lop/french angora mixes they are adroable, i have noe recent pictures of them but when i do ill be sure to post


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 24, 2009)

The booty babe does not seem to show any lines. If you could show it's head I could tell you. Is it's ears laced and it's underside white/cream?

I would say sooty fawn. I always thought sooty fawn was just a fawn with bad coloring, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2009)

OMG! look at that tiny little bunny butt! :hearts:


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 24, 2009)

no we arent talking about the one with the butt in the air , we are talking about the fawnish ones  the one with the bum in the air is a blue  the fawnish ones are the sooty fawns 



Would you guys like if i got some more pictures


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2009)

I want to talk about the one with the tiny butt in the air!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok i shall get some more pics of the one with the butt in the air for you Bo B Bunny and i will get some pictures of the other ones as well, i will be right back


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2009)

YAY!!! baby bunny butts! 

They are all really cute... and if this was an emergency I wouldn't harass/post but I love the babies! I don't care what color they are!


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 24, 2009)

ok here come the pics i just have to upload them, i was wondering why there was only 4 in my angora/lop miz nest, and i checked and one crawled out and he froze, poor little bugger was frozen solid, i couldnt warm him up if i wanted too, he was like a rock


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 24, 2009)

Blue Baby (Bum bunny ):








Sooty Fawn:








Black:








Agouti (Wouldnt Hold Still Just Opened Eyes ):




By the way, the agouti baby was throwing its head around is that a good thing? And the rest look like they are ready to open their eyes but they havent yet, they are all 13 days old, should i give them another day and then intervene?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2009)

*SQUEEEEEL!* They are so cute!


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 24, 2009)

lol i know, there little ears are so flimsy, they should be right down soon, they are cute though


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 24, 2009)

:adorable:

Just adorable!!!

Denise


----------



## polly (Feb 24, 2009)

They are beautiful  
Are the eyes sticky or just still shut? if they are just shut give it another day or so then you could gently bathe them if they look ok though they may just be fooling ya


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 24, 2009)

no they are just shut  ok ill give them another day


----------



## polly (Feb 25, 2009)

How are the doing any eyes peeping at you yet?


----------



## pamnock (Feb 25, 2009)

What colors are the parents/grandparents? The "sooty fawns" might actually be tort otters.

Pam


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 25, 2009)

Mommy is a sable chinchilla and daddy is pure black. Also yes some have 1 eye open lol the little brown one has both  they are so cute


----------



## polly (Feb 25, 2009)

aw glad their eyes have opened alright


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 25, 2009)

The black ones hasnt opened his yet, what should i do?


----------



## polly (Feb 25, 2009)

you could give them a bathe with tepid water use from a kettle and let it cool right down. itg may just be slower if the rest are open give it another day just in case maybe he is lazy


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 25, 2009)

should i just go over it with a paper towel with some warm water?


----------



## polly (Feb 25, 2009)

I just use a bit of cotton wool its nice and soft esp if u make it soggy with the water


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 25, 2009)

ok ill definitly try these things  also the cage NEEDS cleaned, should i just put them in a box or kitty carrier and put them in the house while i clean?


----------



## polly (Feb 25, 2009)

yup are they out of nest now? I had to get a carrier the nethies are a nitemare if you put them on a table top they throw themselves off very like lemmings!! keep any nice dry fur to put back in nest again though


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 25, 2009)

nope they are still in the nest they arent even running around lol


----------



## polly (Feb 25, 2009)

is the nest wet or dirty? if it is clear out and put back with fur then if its pretty clean for the 1st week I just clean the cage around the nest and leave nest well alone.

when you have them picked out just have a look and feel


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 25, 2009)

its just really dirty and eww  like i have redone the nest twice already and they have been fine, im only going to do the 2 week old litter though


----------



## polly (Feb 25, 2009)

oh yeah good clean out then lol they can be mucky little things!!


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 25, 2009)

lol alright ill get down to doing that in a few minutes


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww, they are so cute!

Sooty fawn = black tort, by the by, not sure if anyone pointed that out. Sooty fawn is a UK term generally. I'm pretty sure you'd say black tort in Canada.

They are so cute, how are they doing?


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 26, 2009)

they are pretty good, accept one go take a look at my other post and tell me what you think the link is http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=44310&forum_id=8 i dont know what to do :/


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm that does seem odd, I hope someone who's experienced that before can offer you some good advice!

Just wanted to post my pics of the sooty fawn/black tort kits I had, just because they were so cute! I am sure your kits are too pale and they have all that white, so must not be tort.







This really shows the colour pattern quite well:


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 26, 2009)

hmm they definitly arent tort then they are way to pale, hmm is there a differnet kind of tort? like a lighter variety maybe


----------

